# IUI tested early - Help!



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Ya,

Sorry to be a pain and posibly repeat previous posts but feeling a bit anxious and need your support!

We've had first IUI (Day 14 - 2 March) this month wth Clomid (days 2-6) & a HCG shot (Day 13 - 1 March).

We just got itchy, tested early (13 DPO) today and got a BFP on an early HPT. Last time I had Clomid and HCG shot I had a BFN at 12 DPO so assume Pregnyl shot out of my system nice and early that time, is it possibly true this time too?

Is there a good chance we are pregnant?

Please help we have been through so much and so hope to be pregnant.

Lol to you all Charlie xxx


----------



## paula29 (Nov 7, 2004)

hi charlie i think congrats may be in order its so hard to believe a test as being bfp after trying for such a long time try and hang on a couple of days and test again hun i so hope it is a bfp i will send you lots of postive vibes       let me know how it goes good luck hun love paula


----------



## kate29thompson (Mar 5, 2005)

Sounds v promising - think you may be celebrating at last! Keeping everything crossed for another








in a couple of days.

Kate xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanx Paula and Kate,

We'll try and hang out to Tues/Wed and see how we are doing. I may call clinic to see level of Prenyl as that would help out with the days I guess.

Thanx so much for your support it means so much in these lonely tough days.

Good luck to you both with big poss vibes, blessing and love,

Charlie xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi!

Thanx for support clinic say Pregnyl out of system by now so BFP is for real! Yipppeeeee!

7 week scan on 7th April - can't wait to see our little one (or two!).

Good luck to you all.

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

That is fabulous news, congratulations xx


----------

